# Altair nano cells for sale



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

PM sent. Im interested.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Specs ?, capacity, dimentions, etc


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Pic uploads are fixed, so you can put a picture of the label now.


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

Please do upload those pics. Waiting to see!


----------

